# Black Beauties



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The white dialled ones are nice but these three black dialled ones are great! :yes:

Not mine, but owned by Martinus Scriblerus (Dave) --- a well known Electro-Chron expert and collector!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

They look great Paul. Amazing that Dave owns not 1 but 3 of them as well!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i like the hands very nice are thay hard to find watches,all the bezt woody77.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

richardod said:


> They look great Paul. Amazing that Dave owns not 1 but 3 of them as well!


Should be a law agin it.

Having 3 is just greedy, I want one. :|


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

nice and classic design I have a black faced Seiko that must have been modelled on these always a nice piece to wear under a shirt cuff as not obstructive.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

luddite said:


> richardod said:
> 
> 
> > They look great Paul. Amazing that Dave owns not 1 but 3 of them as well!
> ...


I will be selling one, so i'll take your order now! Paul did a great job with these watches, as you can see from his photos.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

woody77 said:


> hi i like the hands very nice are thay hard to find watches,all the bezt woody77.


You will see 50 white dial ones for every black one. They seem to come available only about once a year.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I had no idea these existed & they are absolutely beautiful!

A new entry at #1 on my wish list.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

I had never seen these until I joined this forum recently . I'm mainly into pretty conventional & understated mechanicals but there is just something about this model electro-chron that really grabs me ! For me the black dial is the one !

Would love to see one in the flesh (metal) & try one on my wrist but living where I do that is pretty unlikely.

I'll be keeping my eye out for a good one ..... until now the top of my wish list was a used MKii quad 10 or a Speedbird 1 or 3 but now the electro-chron also on the list. Problem is I can only afford 1 more watch at the present / near future. Roughly what would a very good electrochron like this cost ?

Also where can I find more deatils ?

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

rovert - here's a little more eye-candy and a little more info if you haven't seen my post already: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=77472


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi , I had a look at the your earlier post.... thanks.

Really like the look of the Black Beauties. (what's the diameter ? looks to be about 36mm )

I see that there is a white face one on the Bay at the moment. Unfortunately pics aren't all that good & I have no idea of the going rate for a good one.

Also had a look at the Electric Watch site. Paul would seem to be the man to send one to for repairs/service etc if I eventually get one.

I would have to look into freight & customs etc from Oz to UK & return.

Also there was a post yesterday showing a nice 60's Avia mechanical. Had a look on the Bay & there is a Avia electric there.

Any comments on these.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rovert said:


> Hi , I had a look at the your earlier post.... thanks.
> 
> Really like the look of the Black Beauties. (what's the diameter ? looks to be about 36mm )
> 
> ...


White faced ones seem to be going for about Â£250-Â£300. I do a fair number of watches for people from Australia. The Avia Electronic on eBay (400323866889) is a Swissonic model containing an ESA 9150 or 9154 balance wheel movement --- if serviced and running, these are very reliable.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Paul for the info. (I found your site really interesting & informative for a newbie to electric watches)

I'm looking forward to eventually being able to get onto the forums " for sale/wanted " area. Hopefully I'll get there in the next few months.

This forum is certainly broadening my interests in watches !

Cheers,

Rovert ( Trev)


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

God these are nice.

What sort of price are we talking to get one like in the photo?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Seem's a bit high, but if ya gotta have one (which everybody should!):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370654082506&ssPageName=ADME:X:EAC:US:1120

White dial, just upgrade when a black comes along!

Edit: Make him a low ball offer... worked for me on a set of 5 with someone else (2 blackies 3 whites, with one being the newer design - see post above).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Seem's a bit high, but if ya gotta have one (which everybody should!):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...E:X:EAC:US:1120
> 
> ...


Small, Green animated smilie.


----------



## defrev (Dec 27, 2012)

Martinus, your Electro-Chrons are indeed beautiful. I'd really like to acquire a black-dialed early Electro-Chron, at some point. Can you advise me on the best way to locate one and roughly how much a black Electro-Chron in very good to excellent condition should cost (approximately) in U.S. dollars at present? I don't want to overpay.

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide, and please feel free to email me at atactical (at) gmail (dot) com, if you'd like.

David


----------

